# Need advice on how to invest €175m



## TheNaul (20 Feb 2019)

I have just won €175m and am wondering where to go to get good advice on what to do with it? 

Can anyone recommend a financial advisor. 

I enjoy my job and want to continue working. 

I intend to stay anonymous. 

I would like to take a few friends on a big holiday, but I know that they would guess it was me who had won. 

So what should I do? 

I can't tell my husband as he disapproves of any sort of gambling. 

TheNaul

p.s. should we pay off our cheap tracker - the rate is only about 1%?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Feb 2019)

Well done!

It's very easy to give advice on how to invest €1m - but it's much more difficult to advise on a large amount of money like this. 

Other than your husband, you should tell no one at all - not even your kids. 

The main objective is wealth preservation and not wealth maximisation. 

Great wealth causes as many problems as poverty. 

So you probably should give away about €170m of it.  There is a great woman who writes in the Financial Times about how to give effectively to charities. You should speak to her. 

Irish charities would probably just pay their Chief Executives a bit more. 

I suspect that you need to set up some foundation to manage the money and give it away over many years. 

Go to a fee based financial advisor for the bit about investing the €5m you should keep.

And, yes, even though it's a cheap tracker, you should pay it off.

Brendan


----------



## Cervelo (20 Feb 2019)

Have you considered Prize Bonds


----------



## Sunny (20 Feb 2019)

Congratulations. Have you considered getting a Children's hospital named after you? Well ok, the 170m will only buy a small ward without computer equipment but still....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Feb 2019)

Caroline Fiennes is the FT columnist I referred to. 

https://giving-evidence.com/ft/

Brendan


----------



## Palerider (20 Feb 2019)

' A coherent robust long term plan ' is what the advisor just said on the Rte news, he's one to avoid

What a problem to have, good luck to all members of the winning syndicate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Feb 2019)

Hi again The Naul

I will be on Matt Cooper at 5.30 this evening discussing what to do.

Brendan


----------



## galway_blow_in (20 Feb 2019)

TheNaul said:


> I have just won €175m and am wondering where to go to get good advice on what to do with it?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a financial advisor.
> 
> ...




I just assumed this was a joke thread

Your hardly going to look for advice here about something as big ?

You could ring up JP Morgan and arrange a top floor private meeting with that kind of cheese

If the thread is genuine, ffs don't give 170 mill away, if you gave away 20, that would be amazing, I'd take at least a year to let it sink in while talking to wealth managers


----------



## noproblem (20 Feb 2019)

Stay loyal to the friends you have, be happy, stay healthy and keep away from all financial advisers. See what they did to the world economy. Oh, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Firefly (20 Feb 2019)

10yr national solidarity bond is paying 1.5% for 10 years. 100% backed by the state and interest free.

The % return is low, but for kind of wedge it would pay out 50 grand a week in interest


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Feb 2019)

Put it all on red.


----------



## PGF2016 (20 Feb 2019)

I think the barefoot investor advises that after an initial treat / splurge you should sit tight for 6 months / year and think things through. Often those who make large changes to their lives immediately after a windfall tend to end up broke and miserable.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Feb 2019)

You need to engage a private detective and perhaps some actors.
You need to set it up such that a relative in America has died, and private detective tracks you down.
The relative set up a trust fund that pays out a lump sum (enough to clear your mortgage and pay for a nice holiday) and a generous amount per year maintenance.
Perhaps the relative in America left a bequest also to a charity you approve of.
This way you can explain to friends and family where a little windfall has come from without mentioning gambling, and in such a way that you don't splurge all the money at once.

You'll probably need a personal bank, if you use a local one information is sure to spill out.


----------



## DeeKie (20 Feb 2019)

Hand in your notice, go on a holiday and do nothing with any of it for 6months beyond breaking it up across a few (5-6) banks. Tell no one except the other half. Don’t go public.  Well that is what I would do...


----------



## RichInSpirit (20 Feb 2019)

I'd take the National Lottery's advice and buy a tropical Island someplace.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (20 Feb 2019)

1) Document any family syndicate that you may have had
2) Go and speak with a solicitor and a tax advisor from one of the big firms
3) Tell nobody other than your spouse
4) Get advice on where to lodge it (perhaps outside of Ireland)
5) Do not give up your job
6) Do nothing major for 3 to 6 months
7) Think about philanthropy; with that sort of money, you can have your own foundation rather than feathering some CEO’s nest
8) Don’t worry too much about investing
9) If you do want to think about investing, and it was me, I’d do the following:

- €100m into a US domiciled Vanguard MSCI World ETF
- A €35m endowment to fund the operation of the LauraLynn charity
- €35m in Property (50% listed REITs/50% tangible trophy stuff)
- €5m in cash


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Feb 2019)

Gordon Gekko said:


> 1) Document any family syndicate that you may have had



That's a good point. If you want to give any large sums above CAT limits to family members they will be taxed unless, as it turns out, they were members of your syndicate.


----------



## RedOnion (20 Feb 2019)

Gordon Gekko said:


> 2) Go and speak with a solicitor and a tax advisor from one of the big firms
> 3) Tell nobody other than your spouse


Only tell the spouse if the solicitor and tax advisor can't work out a way for you to cut them out completely!...


----------



## elacsaplau (20 Feb 2019)

Nice one Red,

The tell nobody, especially the _missus_ bit is a classic. [Serious point.....what % of marriages end in divorce and what % of _waddle alongers_ do so for financial reasons?].

Of course, if you really want to future proof your investment, Bitcoin could be worth a punt. Let's face it, you've already proved that you're lucky. Get on soon though - up 15% in last 2 weeks. I honestly can't see Bitcoin at current levels in 12/24 months' time.








Ok, I'm kidding. _You_ have no need to take high risk plays. Congrats on your win.


----------



## SHEEPFARMER (21 Feb 2019)

Hi fancy a drink and a chat about it sometime for get the spouse.................


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2019)

dub_nerd said:


> Put it all on red.


Brilliant.


----------



## Grizzly (21 Feb 2019)

Be aware that Ulster Bank have introduced bank charges, so put most of it in your local credit union. Withdrawals may be limited to €500 in cash though.


----------



## Leper (21 Feb 2019)

If I won the €175M, I'd put a few bob to it and pay off some of my debts.


----------



## Purple (28 Feb 2019)

I'd get the same guys who planned the National Children's Hospital to build me a house. Starting budget €2 million... I might have enough to finish it.


----------



## Jazz01 (28 Feb 2019)

Purple said:


> Starting budget €2 million... I might have enough to finish it.



you've probably heard of:* "Cillit Bang - Bang! And the dirt is gone!" *
with your "new house"
_   "*Lodaza money - BAM! And the money is gone!*"_


----------



## DeeKie (28 Feb 2019)

Jazz01 said:


> you've probably heard of:* "Cillit Bang - Bang! And the dirt is gone!" *
> with your "new house"
> _   "*Lodaza money - BAM! And the money is gone!*"_


Ouch. You’ll get the same letter Leo got!


----------



## newtothis (28 Feb 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Be aware that Ulster Bank have introduced bank charges, so put most of it in your local credit union. Withdrawals may be limited to €500 in cash though.



Is that limit €500 a day? If so, I can forsee a problem: even if they were open 7-days a week, it would take nearly 959 years to get all your cash back out.......


----------



## Clare12 (28 Feb 2019)

Can I have some please?


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2019)

If you're worried about being robbed I know a nice place in Crumlin which is coming on the market with an excellent alarm system.


----------



## MangoJoe (1 Mar 2019)

Cervelo said:


> Have you considered Prize Bonds



€175,000,000 in Prize Bonds would almost certainly guarantee a €50 prize twice or maybe even three times a year...….


----------



## Joanto1 (1 Mar 2019)

Is this really a genuine thread..if so I eill give you best advice. Houses around Dublin/ New York and have someone to manage them only way to beat inflation.  Mind it be careful money has an awful habit of dissipating in a few short years. Best of to you. I wish I had just 2000 of it to get rid of my pain then I could earn enough to keep the Wolf from the door. All I ask for is a pain prayer and light a candle. God Bless and protect you.


----------

